# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Flauwvallen zonder reden

## Willy1983

Hoi allemaal,

Wie heeft hetzelfde of kan mij helpen?
Ik val zomaar flauw....
Om een heel lang verhaal heel kort te houden:
Ik heb vorig jaar 6 maanden lang in het ziekenhuis gelopen om eigenlijk alle testen te doen die er zijn om te kijken wat ik "mankeer"...
Van hersenscannen tot hartkastjes.... van simpel bloedprikken tot dagopnames....Alles doorlopen en helemaal niets te vinden...
Bloed, hart, hersenen, suikerniveau, bloeddruk ed. zijn allemaal prima in orde.... Ik ben kern gezond volgens de artsen....
Maar toch val ik flauw zonder reden.... Vorige week maandag ben ik knock out gegaan en gisteren ook weer... ik ben dan ook echt weg (soms 1 minuut of langer)...
Buiten de lichamelijke pijnen die ik heb na het flauwvallen (ligt eraan hoe ik val en waar ik tegenaan val) heb ik ook altijd migraine nadat ik flauw val....
Ook nog een raar bijkomend iets is, dat ik niet kan eten nadat ik flauw ben gevallen... hierdoor word ik misselijk en moet ik vaak of overgeven of ik ga weer onderuit...

Ik maak me er steeds drukker om aangezien de artsen niets kunnen vinden...
Ook ga ik (naar mijn mening) TE vaak knock out voor iemand die "kern gezond" is... 

Het flauwvallen heeft totaal geen patroon qua tijd of locatie... het erge is dat ik ook op openbare plekken flauw val (denk aan trein, cafe, winkels ed.) dus buiten de pijn om komt daar ook schaamte bij kijken... Ook nog eens is dat ik het de ene keer wel op voel komen (tegen de tijd dat het besef er is, lig ik al op de grond) en de andere keer komt het out of the blue.... Doodeng dus...

Heeft iemand hetzelfde? Of weet iemand wat ik WEL mankeer?

Handig bijkomend feitje, ik heb geen stress... ik eet genoeg.... ik drink genoeg water... ik slaap goed (al deze vragen heb ik al 100x beantwoord in het ziekenhuis...)

Bedankt alvast!
Groetjes Wilma

----------


## Agnes574

Hebben ze narcolepsie en aanverwanten ook al uitgesloten tijdens de onderzoeken?
Sterkte!!

----------


## Willy1983

Dank je  :Smile: 

Ze hebben alles wat te onderzoeken was uitgezocht...
Ook hyperventilatie ed... ik heb zelfs therapie gehad om mijn ademhaling te testen enzo....

Ze wilde me in de eerste instantie naar Leiden sturen waar ze het flauwvallen wilde opwekken om zo te kunnen zien wat ik zou kunnen hebben.... maar ze gaven direct al aan dat er dan hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook niets uit de testen zou komen.... (waarom stellen ze het dan voor zou je zeggen...)

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Willy,

Je bent niet de enige met dit probleem!
Ik val al sinds mijn 4e flauw (nu dus al 22 jaar) op willekeurige momenten, eerst voelde ik het niet aankomen maar sinds mijn 16e voel ik het steeds beter aankomen en als ik het voel aankomen ga ik rustig zitten (liefst in buitenlucht) en drink een slokje water dan gaat dat gevoel wel weer over na verloop van tijd.
De dames en heren medici hebben van alles geopperd als oorzaak; teveel/te weinig eten drinken beweging stress of zuurstof, ijzertekort, groeispurt, tijdelijke kortsluitig in mijn hoofd, lyme door tekenbeet en chronische rugpijn die zenuw beknelt (laatste 2 optie van mijn chiropractor maar huisarts en onderzoeken waren negatief) en uit alle onderzoeken is tot op de dag van vandaag geen duidelijk antwoord gekomen op het waarom ik flauwval, kennelijk is het een groot raadsel... 
Ik heb ermee leren leven, maar ik blijf het raar vinden dat ze met alle onderzoeken geen oorzaak kunnen vinden.
De medici wil mij het liefst elk jaar weer door die molen gooien, maar tussen mijn 4e en mijn 13e heb ik elk jaar alle onderzoeken wel gehad waar steeds niks uitkomt, dus ga geen onnodig geld meer uitgeven aan onderzoeken waar toch geen duidelijkheid uit komt! Denk dat ze jou ook wel een 10e keer op hetzelfde willen onderzoeken ookal weten ze dat er niks uit komt, want daar krijgen ze geld voor he... 
Ik hoop voor je dat het minder heftig wordt en je het vaker aan voelt komen!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## marle

Hebben ze reeds testen gedaan op het syndroom van Brugada, dit is een erfelijke ziekte op hartrimestoornissen. Bij spontaan flauwvallen is het echt nodig om dit te laten onderzoeken. Je kan op internet informatie vinden.
Warme groet,

----------


## marle

Nog een aanvulling, vooral als je flauwvalt alsof het licht uitgaat, dus zonder dat je het voelt aankomen. Ik ken dit omdat het in onze familie voorkomt. Je hoeft je niet ongerust te maken maar je kan het risco op wel uitschakelen door een onderzoek.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Marle,
Goede tip  :Smile: 
Ikzelf had volgens de tests geen hartritmestoornissen, maar weet niet of het syndroom van Brugada 13 jaar geleden al bekend was...zal eens gaan googlen  :Wink:

----------

